# Back pain from a Judoka



## ETinCYQX (Jan 27, 2012)

Doing Judo last night I landed on my back a few times and it began to hurt, no big deal. This morning/today, I can barely walk. I NEVER cancel classes due to my own injuries, always tough it out, but it wasn't possible tonight. I can't even drive my manual transmission car. Of course, being a masochistic idiot, I didn't do a thing about it last night.

Pain is concentrated near the base of my lats radiating out from the base of the spine. It is "back pain" so to speak rather than a muscle ache which worries me somewhat. Anyone have any ideas? I'm more wondering if I should do something about it or if it will pass. I'm absolutely obsessive about taking care of myself (despite being dumb enough to ignore it immediately) so if it's anything I should do to make sure this doesn't become a permanent problem (like my knee) please let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## oaktree (Jan 27, 2012)

Barely able to walk and having a hard time driving sounds
 Like you should see a doctor just to make sure on the safe side.
when in doubt get it checked out.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2012)

Truthfully, it's most likely muscle pain. But that's because MOST injuries are muscular. 
You need imaging (xrays, CT or MRI, depending on the physical exam) if:
The pain is midline, especially if you have point tenderness over the spine.
The pain would be described as "burning" rather than an ache.
If lying on your back and doing a straight leg lift causes pain.
You cannot control your bowels or bladder.
There is any change in strength or sensation.
In the ER, we'd probably xray or CT your back, but there have been a number of studies which say we image too much, and we'd do just as well to treat you medically for 4-8 weeks before imaging. That you were apaprently able to finish the workout, and that the pain has increased gradually since argues against a bone injury.

As always, it's obviously impossible to exam anybody over the internet (yet...) so consider this just general information, not a specific attempt to diagnose...


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jan 27, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Truthfully, it's most likely muscle pain. But that's because MOST injuries are muscular.
> You need imaging (xrays, CT or MRI, depending on the physical exam) if:
> The pain is midline, especially if you have point tenderness over the spine.
> *
> ...



Thanks DD. It doesn't feel like a pulled muscle and I did it on impact, so not sure what it is. I'm on a pretty heavy painkiller right now and it seems to help a little bit.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 28, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> Thanks DD. It doesn't feel like a pulled muscle and I did it on impact, so not sure what it is. I'm on a pretty heavy painkiller right now and it seems to help a little bit.



Im no Expert, but it doesnt need to be a Pull. Muscles can be injured by blunt forced trauma. I cant remember what that kind of Injury is called, but I did it to My Right Pectoral nearly a year ago. It wasnt as bad as youre describing, but the bone was uninjured. Twas the Muscle. Caused by an Impact.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 28, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Im no Expert, but it doesnt need to be a Pull. Muscles can be injured by blunt forced trauma. I cant remember what that kind of Injury is called, but I did it to My Right Pectoral nearly a year ago. It wasnt as bad as youre describing, but the bone was uninjured. Twas the Muscle. Caused by an Impact.



That's called a contusion. AKA a bruise.

Or, in technical terminology, a booboo.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 28, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> That's called a contusion. AKA a bruise.
> 
> Or, in technical terminology, a booboo.


Aha - That sounds like what it was called, I think.


----------

